# I can haz Stihl, too?



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

I mentioned in another thread that I was looking into a 50-60 cc saw this week to back-up my aging 034. I like the local Stihl service guy so I went with the 290. I was looking at a 455 but I didn't care much for the service reps there. Still may end up with a 346 xp in the stable if I can find a good Husky shop. 







Some noodles in some of the hardest red oak I've ever seen. I could not split this stuff with a maul to save my life, and I have a lot of a$$ to put into the swing.


----------



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

This guy can load/unload and stack faster than I can cut/split. And he works cheep, too. 






The big a$$ I mentioned earlier.


----------



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

My measly collection. Need a 660 to round it out, methinks. I finally broke down and bought some chaps today after much urging from the Stihl service guy. I think he wants repeat customers or something.


----------



## Laird (Aug 21, 2009)

Good idea on the chaps. I never saw w/o them. Next you need a helmet so you don't end up like this guy.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 21, 2009)

garmar said:


> This guy can load/unload and stack faster than I can cut/split. And he works cheep, too.



Nice pic. He looks stout. My boy is 11 and I have a hard time getting him to help for long periods of time. He gets bored and loses intrest fast.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2009)

And wear them too. No matter how hot it is cause a little sweat beats a lot of blood anyday. The helmet is also nice to keep branches from slapping you in the face and ones hitting you on the head.


----------



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

Laird said:


> Good idea on the chaps. I never saw w/o them. Next you need a helmet so you don't end up like this guy.





stihl sawing said:


> And wear them too. No matter how hot it is cause a little sweat beats a lot of blood anyday. The helmet is also nice to keep branches from slapping you in the face and ones hitting you on the head.



I agree 100%. I have one of these on the list this week. I do wear a hard hat when I'm felling.


----------



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Nice pic. He looks stout. My boy is 11 and I have a hard time getting him to help for long periods of time. He gets bored and loses intrest fast.



Thanks; my boy's 11, also. 

He got home from school today and stacked two truck loads while I was pulling an engine with my dad. He loves to stack. He's been trying to get me to let him split but I'm concerned he might hit his leg or foot. A couple years, a few inches, and some PPE and I won't have to swing a 6 pounder ever again. 

Yeah, right.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2009)

How do ya like the flippy caps compared to the other ones you have. I LOVE EM, wish my 036 had em.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 21, 2009)

i used my friends for 2 days. Cut 2 cords for hm. 
I was surprised it had some grunt in 16"+ oak. 
Definitely take my 660 but that little 290 is fun to limb with its so light i don't feel like i have a saw.

SS- i actually liked the caps but wouldn't want them on my 660 
u ever use the easy adjust bar thing, how is that never tried it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> i used my friends for 2 days. Cut 2 cords for hm.
> I was surprised it had some grunt in 16"+ oak.
> Definitely take my 660 but that little 290 is fun to limb with its so light i don't feel like i have a saw.
> 
> ...


Nah, Never have. Most of them quick adjust things are micky mouse. Don't know about the stihl one though, never looked at one.


----------



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> How do ya like the flippy caps compared to the other ones you have. I LOVE EM, wish my 036 had em.



On the gas and oil? Love 'em! I also like the length of straight rod under the caps so you don't get the line caught up in the threads as easily.

I absolutely hate the quick chain tensioner on that 235. I'll never buy another saw with that "improvement". Otherwise, I like that little saw for small stuff.



Matt9923 said:


> i used my friends for 2 days. Cut 2 cords for hm.
> I was surprised it had some grunt in 16"+ oak.



I'm pretty happy with its power so far. It ripped right through the oak that I couldn't split with my maul. It's too skimpy with chain oil even with it adjusted to max. That little Husky throws a lot more oil--too much, really. I think it's going to be a keeper. It doesn't growl like the 034, but good enough for me.

An 066 has been weighing heavily on my mind lately...


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 21, 2009)

garmar said:


> An 066 has been weighing heavily on my mind lately...



You wont regret it. it is a bit heavy, I'm still young and can run it all day but its no 290.
Muff mod and you wont put it down. I have to do my muff mod on my somewhat new 660


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 22, 2009)

garmar

you made a good choice on 290. I have one also. Mine is 4-5 years old, my first chainsaw I bought (I learned on j-red 535 with stepfather). I have had no problems but one carb adjustment. Once the warranty is out i would muffler mod it, realy opens it up. This is my big saw and handles every big job i throw at it now, my little 180 is my limbing/small tree saw. 

I hope you have the rsc chain on it, safety chain on it is junk.

here is a video of mine muffler modded.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwFrSMs4ml0

andf my little 180

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCZDr_NxKSo&feature=related

ms290 has rsc chain 20 inch

ms180 has picco safety chain 14 inch 

both muffler modded

may you enjoy yours for many years to come.


----------



## garmar (Aug 22, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> You wont regret it. it is a bit heavy, I'm still young and can run it all day but its no 290.
> Muff mod and you wont put it down. I have to do my muff mod on my somewhat new 660



I haven't even picked up the 660 yet. Afraid I won't be able to put it back down and I can't afford it just yet. I think I'll go a bit beyond my needs and cut some extra to sell this fall and winter to bank towards that 660. Next Spring, hopefully. 



josh1981 said:


> garmar
> 
> you made a good choice on 290. I have one also. Mine is 4-5 years old, my first chainsaw I bought (I learned on j-red 535 with stepfather). I have had no problems but one carb adjustment. Once the warranty is out i would muffler mod it, realy opens it up. This is my big saw and handles every big job i throw at it now, my little 180 is my limbing/small tree saw.
> 
> ...



It does indeed have the 3/8 RSC on it. So does the 034. I'm def gonna study up on muffler modding after it's a year old. I have the tools to do it.

Nice videos! That 180 cuts and sounds great. I think I'll end up buying another saw for limbing and give the 235 to my Dad since he rarely uses a saw but for occasional stuff. And I burnt up his Poulan last summer. Not my fault; that thing was on its last legs. 

Not bashing Poulans at all; that one, a 2750, was trashed due to him letting my brother-in-law use it. :censored: moron. The little :censored: tinkered around with the mixture screw, winding out the RPMs, and it never ran right again. 

Of course it died when I was using it while my 034 was down temporarily. 

_Sighs._


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 22, 2009)

garmar said:


> I haven't even picked up the 660 yet. Afraid I won't be able to put it back down and I can't afford it just yet. I think I'll go a bit beyond my needs and cut some extra to sell this fall and winter to bank towards that 660. Next Spring, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice setup. I have .325 rsc on mine. wish I had 3/8 its better.

Thanks. I got 180 after 290, i wanted a lighter limbing saw. 290 gets heavy after a while.

Sorry about poulan. I never let anyone use my saw if I dont know them. 

I will make a video how to muffler mod later on. Do you want the link later?


----------



## garmar (Aug 22, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> nice setup. I have .325 rsc on mine. wish I had 3/8 its better.
> 
> Thanks. I got 180 after 290, i wanted a lighter limbing saw. 290 gets heavy after a while.
> 
> ...



I was wrong about the 034. It has .325 on it. Only the 290 has 3/8. I would love to see the video. I haven't been able to find much here about modding the 290; lots of other saws though, so it's probably close the same procedure. I will definitely be well educated on the subject before the time comes with all the great information here.


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 22, 2009)

garmar said:


> I was wrong about the 034. It has .325 on it. Only the 290 has 3/8. I would love to see the video. I haven't been able to find much here about modding the 290; lots of other saws though, so it's probably close the same procedure. I will definitely be well educated on the subject before the time comes with all the great information here.



ok ill make a video soon of it within next few weeks and send u link 

will have to be on weekend though living in condo have to be respectful after 5 weekdays


----------



## garmar (Aug 22, 2009)

I look forward to it. Thanks and have a great weekend!


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 22, 2009)

garmar said:


> I look forward to it. Thanks and have a great weekend!



not a problem. same to you man. guess what ill be using tomorrow! LOL!!


----------



## garmar (Aug 22, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> not a problem. same to you man. guess what ill be using tomorrow! LOL!!



660? Lucky dawg! I want to get another four truck loads this weekend. A 660 would be mighty nice.


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 22, 2009)

garmar said:


> 660? Lucky dawg! I want to get another four truck loads this weekend. A 660 would be mighty nice.



I wish! i am trying to find one for winter project or a 046 both great saws 

nope using my ms180 tomorrow maybe 290, 2 stihl blowers, stihl kombi with atttahcments new f90r trimmer


----------



## garmar (Aug 22, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> I wish! i am trying to find one for winter project or a 046 both great saws
> 
> nope using my ms180 tomorrow maybe 290, 2 stihl blowers, stihl kombi with atttahcments new f90r trimmer



Got you mixed up with matt. 

Have fun and be safe. I'm outta here for awhile. Gotta get some sleep so I can sling that 290 around in about 7 hours. 

See ya. 

gar


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 22, 2009)

garmar said:


> Got you mixed up with matt.
> 
> Have fun and be safe. I'm outta here for awhile. Gotta get some sleep so I can sling that 290 around in about 7 hours.
> 
> ...



have fun with that beast. i need to go myself. need to start at around 9 problly lol be safe buddy


----------



## garmar (Nov 26, 2016)

Just thought I'd update this (holy necrobump, batman)

My little man has kinda grown up on me. Real proud of this guy and how far he's come losing weight and getting himself in better shape than I've ever been in. Before Pic below.

Still have the 290 but don't use it much because we don't burn wood now.



garmar said:


> This guy can load/unload and stack faster than I can cut/split. And he works cheep, too.


----------

